# Steve Barnes.. dealer S Notts area



## Starbucks (18 May 2012)

Anyone had any experience of him?

Been to see a nice horse with him today, lovely people with a lot of banter, truth of which I'm not sure!


----------



## Bernster (19 May 2012)

Not heard of him but just wanted to check in and say good luck with the search, you'll find the right one! Will updat on mine after this weekend.


----------



## KatB (19 May 2012)

Ooh, are you back looking again? What did he show you? Know one of the horses he is selling well... It's a dark bay clover hill gelding?


----------



## Starbucks (19 May 2012)

Yes Kat, Freddie horse had me and my mum of in 2 days, quite dramatically! So he's gone back to Liverpool.

We got the one from Steve.  A little black gelding.  He didn't show us a dark bay though and he showed us a couple.

He's really cute, only a baby (5) but they reckon he's a really good hunter.

Quick question: He's not 100% to hack out alone, whips round if he doesn't like something.  They told us about this and everything.  He did it today walking down to the jump school at YO's scary ornament in the garden.   Nothing dramatic he just turns round, dances around a bit but if you give him a boot and a slap he's like "oh ok then". I think it's just baby nervousness.  I took him for a little hack on his own today and he was really good - not sure if I should keep taking him on his own for a bit or if it would be best to take him in company until he is a bit more settled in?


----------



## GinaGeo (19 May 2012)

A friend bought one from him a couple of years ago. Very genuine horse, does a bit of everything very safely for her. Steve and Caroline pop over, say hello and ask how he's doing if they see them out. 

My own horse was imported from Ireland by them, but he didn't stay long before being sold and through them coming to us.  He's definitley a hunter through and through!  Very brave, very bold and wouldn't hurt a fly. 

From my experience I'd buy a horse from them


----------



## stevieg (19 May 2012)

I've never heard anything bad said about him


----------

